# Q about myoung's GA16DET



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm assuming you're running a new cat for your engine. How much will that run? I'm calculating how much I need to save (read not eat) to get a turbo... looks like I need a few bills for a new cat. New O2 sensor too?

Thanks.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

And a JWT ECU.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

at that rate you'll be dead of starvation before you've saved up enough...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

LOL


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

why dont you just private message him? hes a mod.. or Check out NissanPerformanceMag.com Travis..


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

You could get a catco for less then 100 and then have flanges welded on. You dont need to replace the o2 sensor unless its bad.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I was getting the O2 sensor bung welded on yesterday and the guy told me the Catco cats suck... He said my cat would be out in a year... ? Oh well...

I got the cat, flanges and O2 sensor welded for like 75 bucks all together... the cat was new too.


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

Havnt heard anything bad about catco myself.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

got a different question, but still on topic.

Mike,
were the 370cc injectors you got from Hotshot purple top? just want to clarify that bit. thanks.



Deric


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

The injectors are the purple headed ones... You can get them from the 300zx TT from Nissan...


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

cool thanks.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

no prob... btw, I have new pictures of the stuff I've done so far... I'll try to post them tomorrow.


----------

